# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Ganadería  REQUERIMIENTO DE AFRECHO O SALVADO DE TRIGO PARA ALIMENTO DE GANADO

## Bruno Cillóniz

Estimados, tenemos un requerimiento de 5 contenedores mensuales de afrecho para alimentar ganado, o en su defecto, salvado de trigo; por lo que buscamos proveedores nacionales o empresas exportadoras en el extranjero interesadas en atender este pedido para compra inmediata. 
Lugar de entrega: Huancayo (Perú)  *Contacto: Bruno Cillóniz*  *RPM:* 995-805-066  *Correo:* bcilloniz@agroforum.peTemas similares: Artículo: Minagri entrega 90 toneladas de alimento para atender ganado en Piura La mejor alfalfa como alimento para cuyes Requerimiento de zanahoria para proceso Requerimiento de papa, cebolla y ajo para Trinidad y Tobago Máquinas Peletizadoras para alimento

----------


## JULITO

Mi estimado en lo referente al requerimiento de afrecho de que producto seria? (yuca ,cebada etc)

----------

